# Double négation: no... nada / nunca



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
je voudrai savoir si en mettant une double négation, on obtient pas le contraire de ce qu'on voudrait dire.
l'expression "n'avoir besoin de rien dans l'absolu" se dit-elle "no necesitar nada"

muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas, saludos!


----------



## Namarne

No necesito nada = Je n'ai pas besoin de rien, ou bien: Je n'ai besoin de rien? 

*** Pas d'anglais ici, merci. Norma 9
Gévy (modéradora)


----------



## Namarne

Sí, disculpa, *abécédaire*, es que me parece que *alumnafrancesa *tiene la misma duda en español que yo tengo en francés. (Por eso quería recurrir a una tercera lengua, cosa que, como es natural, no está permitida. *Gévy *me pilló la trampa enseguida.) 
En español, parecen dos negaciones, es verdad: 
_*No* necesito *nada*._ 
Pero esta frase es negativa, significa que no necesito ninguna cosa. (Dos negaciones no hacen una afirmación, en este caso.) 
Y yo sigo con la duda del francés: ¿se pone el *pas *o no?


----------



## Paquita

Nanarme
je *n'*ai *pas *besoin de ta réponse
je *n'*ai besoin de *rien*
je *n'*ai *jamais* besoin de toi
je *n'*ai *pas* besoin de WR *non plus*
je *n'*ai *pas* *non plus* besoin des autres
je *n*'ai besoin de *personne*
je* n*'ai *jamais* besoin de *personne*,
je *n'*ai besoin *ni* de toi *ni* de *personne*
je *n'*ai *aucune* raison d'avoir besoin de toi
je *n'*ai besoin *que* de moi


tout ça c'est juste, grammaticalement, mais ce *n*'est *pas* vrai !!!


----------



## abécédaire

Hola!
Paquito, muchas gracias por su respuesta pero mi duda se refiere al espanol y no al francés.
es que se usa una o dos negaciones en esta expresion?


----------



## Namarne

Paquit& said:


> tout ça c'est juste, grammaticalement, mais ce *n*'est *pas* vrai !!!


Absolument. Ce serait plutôt vrai au positif! 
Merci beaucoup, Paquit&. 
N


----------



## Paquita

abécédaire : 
*une seule négation devant le verbe*
no digo nada = nada digo
no digo nunca nada = nunca digo nada 
nadie puede hacer nada tampoco =tampoco puede nadie hacer nada = nada puede hacer nadie tampoco
etc... 
certaines sont moins fréquentes que d'autres, mais tout ou presque est possible ...


----------



## Paquita

seria correcto decir "nada le es necesario" 
oui, c'est correct, d'autant que dans cette phrase, nada est sujet donc sa place devant le verbe est parfaitement normale...; il me semble, mais je ne suis pas native, qu'on  ne dirait pas " no le es necesario nada" , en tous cas, je n'essaierais pas !


----------



## Domtom

Me parece que sería _no tener absolutamente necesidad de nada_ o _no tener necesidad de nada, absolutamente/en absoluto._


----------



## Namarne

Paquit& said:


> *une seule négation devant le verbe*


Merci de m'apprendre aussi ma langue.  
(Je n'aurais jamais su le formuler comme ça.)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

_Hola ! _

_*entendi que podemos decir *__*"no tener necesidad de nada" sin embargo podemos utilizar la expresion "no necesitar nada" es correcto o bien se dice "no necesitar algo"? y es que "algo" es un termino amplio commo nada?*_


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

alumnafrancesa said:


> _*entendi que podemos decir *__*"no tener necesidad de nada" sin embargo podemos utilizar la expresion "no necesitar nada" es correcto o bien se dice "no necesitar algo"? y es que "algo" es un termino amplio commo nada?*_


Opciónes:
No tengo necesidad de nada.
No tengo necesidad de ninguna cosa.
Hay algo que *no* necesito. (en este caso "algo" va antes de "*no*")


"algo" es _qualque chose:_
Pregunta: ¿Quieres comer algo? ¿Necesita algo señorita? (en un avión)
Respuesta: No quiero comer nada. No necesito nada por ahora.
_Algo_ *no* se usa en la negación, salvo que digas:

Hay algo que *no* quiero comer, Hay algo que *no* necesito.


----------



## Domtom

alumnafrancesa said:


> _entendi que podemos decir __"no tener necesidad de nada" sin embargo podemos utilizar la expresion "no necesitar nada" es correcto o bien se dice "no necesitar algo"? y es que "algo" es un termino amplio commo nada?_


 
no tengo necesidad de nada  = ninguna cosa es necesaria para tí.

no necesito nada  si lo que quieres decir es que ninguna cosa es necesaria para tí. 

no necesito algo  si lo que quieres decir es que ninguna cosa es necesaria para tí. 

no necesito algo  en frases como: _"No necesito algo como esto, sino como eso otro."_


----------



## alumnafrancesa

bonsoir!
merci beaucoup c'est aussi clair que détaillé!

saludos!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Domtom said:


> no necesito algo  en frases como: _"No necesito algo como esto, sino como eso otro."_


 
Sí, sería la única excepción, me olvidé de esto.
Cuando vas de compras:
No necesito algo como esto por el momento, necesito mejor algo de comer. (como dijo _Domtom_)


----------



## Crapaudine

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour! j'ai un doute sur l'utilisation de nunca dans cette phrase : 
"Bajo el reinado de Elizabeth Tudor, el reino de Inglaterra conoció una gloria que no había nunca conocido antes."
Est ce que "no" est en trop? nunca? 
merci d'avance!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Crapaudine et bienvenue parmi nous !

Comme tu peux le voir, il existait déjà un fil sur la question, j'ai donc uni le tien à celui qu'il y avait déjà.

Si tu relis ce fil depuis le début, et que tu te fixes particulièrement sur le message nº7, tu verras que ce "no" n'est pas en trop, mais qu'il est nécessaire en raison de la place de _nunca_ par rapport au verbe. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Crapaudine

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Crapaudine et bienvenue parmi nous !
> 
> Comme tu peux le voir, il existait déjà un fil sur la question, j'ai donc uni le tien à celui qu'il y avait déjà.
> 
> Si tu relis ce fil depuis le début, et que tu te fixes particulièrement sur le message nº7, tu verras que ce "no" n'est pas en trop, mais qu'il est nécessaire en raison de la place de _nunca_ par rapport au verbe.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy (moderadora)



Super merci beaucoup !


----------



## Gévy

De rien


----------

